# IBM technologies..Scotland.



## Mikeymutt (Feb 8, 2017)

Something a bit different from what I normally do.i don't normally do office type buildings.but whilst on a recent trip to Scotland me and missy visited here.the site is massive.and is only half what it use to be.the site opened in 1977 and started off making typewriters,printers etc..then started making p.c's in the eighties.the site was sold to Lenovo.it looks like they ran it for a few years and decided to restructure and move production overseas.the site shut in 2006.with hundreds losing there jobs.greenock still has a large IBM workforce but job losses have been frequent over the years causing a massive blow to the area..the site has car parks everywhere there.there is even a little train station for the workers arriving from Glasgow and other outlying areas.inside there was even a bank for workers to use..I really enjoyed my time here.it had some nice decay in.there was big glass everywhere.it had a nice retro feel to it.the site I think will soon be demolished with new fencing erected around the buildings and demolition signs inside.

This was the old boiler house.the large boilers have been removed.prob sold for scrap.there was also the main gas inlets here and chemical stores.

























This was I guess would have been the warehouses which would have housed the finished products ready for shipping.

Lorry loading bays..




One of three large warehouse areas






















Heading into the main buildings now.the production areas etc

























Loved the moss covered production rooms



















Next up was the canteen.we had to cross a water filled over head walkway.the canteen area itself took up a whole floor













Heading downstairs you come to this reception desk.it then leads to a corridor that runs underground to all the buildings.it was bricked up at the end so you could not get to the single building.that was well fenced and sealed though.




First stop along the corridor is the call centre area.lots of desks and chairs it got a bit repetitive in here.



















Next we head into the main buildingsthis housed the top brass.the main reception and bank.

The bank amazed me,never seen one in a workplace before.just shows the size and scale of this place.













This is the main reception.solid granite tiles grace the floor here and the stairs.they had a bad fire upstairs late last year.luckily the reception area was not damaged.hopefully if it's demolished the tiles will reclaimed.i am sure they will.










Upstairs are the bosses offices and meeting rooms 













Here you can see an Aries view of the site.we are in the first buildings to the bottom.the two or threelarge buildings at the far back are the ones demolished.




A few external shots.looking down at the side of one of the blocks we were in.







A covered walkway to the workers car parks to protect them from the harsh Scottish weather.




Well that's it from my trip here.it turned out a lot better than I imagined.we had a laugh getting confused in the maze what this place is even though missy had been here before.it was deffo one of my favourites with the wide variety to see.and just a bit different.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow...what an amazing place. So expansive and so much variety. Love the contrast between the dead real plants and the plastic plants. Also think you made a typo in that last paragraph mate :shocked:


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 8, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Wow...what an amazing place. So expansive and so much variety. Love the contrast between the dead real plants and the plastic plants. Also think you made a typo in that last paragraph mate :shocked:



Thank you hughie and thank you for pointing that error out ha ha she would have laughed at that in my defence it was late and the last bit to write


----------



## krela (Feb 8, 2017)

Huge. I like the worldwide command centre, very James Bond!


----------



## smiler (Feb 8, 2017)

The first shot lowered my expectations of what was going to be left to see, then I spend and hour looking at your comprehensive coverage of a fantastic site, I reckon it was deliberately done, crafty sod, Loved it Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 9, 2017)

smiler said:


> The first shot lowered my expectations of what was going to be left to see, then I spend and hour looking at your comprehensive coverage of a fantastic site, I reckon it was deliberately done, crafty sod, Loved it Mikey, Thanks



I put the old smashed up.stripped out boiler house to throw you smiler..sorry..ha ha.thank you so much


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 9, 2017)

Brilliant set of images here Mikey - the hustle and movement of people around this site in the mid '80's was unbelievable. There were both loading and unloading bays on this site to cope with both the manufactured on site products and inward supply of components from outside sources. The bank is interesting - I have come across two bank branches eventually built to service large industrial complexes that expanded quickly so that housing/shops etc also sprung up, but not a works specific branch. Nice one!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 9, 2017)

Really enjoyed lookin through these images, love the way you have captured the reflections in any available wet spots! processing really adds to the atmosphere


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 9, 2017)

Billy Connelly worked for IBM before becoming an comedian full time, & might have worked here.

When my Dad worke for IBM he might have visited here, I remember we used to have a coaster from IBM Greenock around the house.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you all the better half got talking to someone who worked here for years ds.the walkway were you can see things hanging down was a scanner to stop people stealing components.it had two banks.three cash machines.a burger king and a bowling green.two gymnasiums.the whole site was a mile long.and you could get a bus around it.three thousand were employed here.


----------



## Potter (Feb 20, 2017)

I first saw this place on 28DL a number of years ago. It's funny to think I have old computers that were made there. I love that World Command Centre.


----------

